# Thoughts on tumbling media.



## Slowmovangogh (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi all,
I know that consensus is that cut copper wire is the best media for tumbling bottles but I wanted to see what else people have used and to what success. I have heard that copper BBs are good also. Cutting that much wire is super tedious and I pretty much gave myself carpal tunnel last time I tried. Buying it already cut is too expensive for my budget. I came across a 10lb bag of copper plated lead shot which would cost about $60 delivered. Does anyone have any thoughts on if that would work? I would think that even if the copper wears off, the lead should still be soft enough that it shouldn't damage the glass. I am new to this though so if my logic is faulty, please correct me.
Thanks


----------

